# Drift cutters for new Toro HD 928 OAE



## Tonybrown32 (Feb 26, 2019)

Looking for drift cutters for my new HD 928 OAE I just picked up... 

I don't like the drift breaker kit Toro sells that appears thin, and connects each side with a bar across the top... and they are $70!

Does anyone know if the Husqvarna Two-Stage Snow Blower Drift Cutters will also fit? They look pretty universal with the slot all the way down the cutting bars, and are only $20-25... or Toro makes a drift breaker for their 24 and 26" blowers, Part 38213, which looks similar to the Husqy bars.. but snowblowers direct states specifically they will NOT fit any other models...

Any advice on cheaper drift cutters that will fit the HD 928?


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Could you not go to your local Hardware store or builders store and buy some flat bar, bolts and a rattle can of paint. for $20.xx or less ???


----------



## Tonybrown32 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hanky said:


> Could you not go to your local Hardware store or builders store and buy some flat bar, bolts and a rattle can of paint. for $20.xx or less ???


Probably.. but like the idea of the bars with the slit cut the entire length so I can just loosen the wing nuts and store it on the side of the blower when not using them... just not sure if the slits on the 2 drift cutters I mentioned are too narrow for the size bolt holes predrilled on the HD 928.


----------



## chargin (Mar 29, 2015)

I snagged this Husky drift cutter kit off Amazon Warehouse deals for $9 in 2015.





Missing a few bolts I needed to scavenge, otherwise helps a bit with big snows.
Used it Monday on my new Toro 8/24 with no problems.

Fit my Troy-bilt 26 also.


----------



## iaminsider (Nov 7, 2016)

Here is the Husqvarna kit installed on my Toro 924 Powershift. It made quick work of beating back the banks on the side of my driveway today.


----------



## benson_craig (Feb 15, 2021)

Tonybrown32 said:


> Looking for drift cutters for my new HD 928 OAE I just picked up...
> 
> I don't like the drift breaker kit Toro sells that appears thin, and connects each side with a bar across the top... and they are $70!
> 
> ...


I have husqvarna drift cutters on my Honda. Works great especially the fact that they can be slid down out of the way and up in a minute or two.


----------

